# Alum Creek Fathers Day Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It's almost that time of year again. We will be hosting our annual Fathers day open at Alum Creek. This year , the smallies seem to be on fire! It has been a while since anglers have saw the bigs ones come to the scales but they have been the last few weeks. We will be launching from the New Galena Ramp. Entry fee is $85 per team which includes the big bass side pot. We will also have a "BIG UGLY" side pot as well which is $10 for those who wish to get in it. Tournament hours are 6:30-3:00 and registration will begin at 5:00am. We look forward to seeing everyone again this year. To register online or to download an entry form , please visit our open events page at OPEN EVENTS PAGE


----------



## Thefisherofbass (Jun 9, 2014)

I think i will be attending this tournament but I have a couple questions. Do you have to have a boat or can you fish from shore and are there any rules regarding live bait?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder that this event is this coming weekend. We held our Central Ohio division event this weekend and the fish were on fire!!! Anglers reported catches of 30+ keepers during the tournament. With the weather forcast for this week , the bite should remain strong. See everyone there. 

Also , just read the previous post made by Thefisherofbass. A boat is required and the use of live bait is prohibited.


----------



## Thefisherofbass (Jun 9, 2014)

I assumed live bait would be strictly prohibited but I wasn't sure about the boat. That's kind of a bummer but maybe I'll get to attend next year


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I was planning to go, but I can't. Great tournament, good luck Phil.


----------



## ohiobuckeye45 (May 19, 2009)

This has become an annual tourament for my dad and I. Always a solid turn out and you can't beat spending a day on the lake with dad fishing a competetive environment. Nice anglers and run by a good crowd. One of the few times your fishing with him instead of being schooled BY him. The bite looks to be turning in a good direction here this week and the weather looks great (though im sure we all wouldn't mind a shower or 2 to keep the boat traffic at a minimum right?  )


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to inform everyone that Africa Rd. is closed at Lewis Center Rd. If you are coming from the Polaris area just take Worthington Rd and follow the detor signs.


----------

